# ERBIL | Park View Erbil | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

A new project located between 40m st and 100m st. near Naz City
Consist of Apartments and Mall named PARK Mall


Map









The project


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

DECEMBER 2012


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

14.02.2013


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Enthusiast Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice clean development.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Enthusiast Finn said:


> Nice clean development.


Thanks


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Love to see all the development :applause:
Really good to see this in Erbil


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

smfarazm.. said:


> Love to see all the development :applause:
> Really good to see this in Erbil


Thanks


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Sample Apartment Ready For Visit


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Sample Apartment Ready For Visit


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Sample Apartment Ready For Visit


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Sample Apartment Ready For Visit


----------



## HenriGermain (Oct 21, 2012)

dear God I don't know what is worse the buildings or the interiors.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

07.03.2013


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Update

^^











































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Update
^^^^





























​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

19.8.2013






















































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:cheers:













































[/CENTER​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/ErbilCityProjects
















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/parkviewerbil

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/ErbilCityProjects


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Northie (Nov 24, 2012)

Fantastic development Erbil is shaping out to be the new go-to destination In the Middle East. Congrats on the peace and prosperity


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

